# Commercial vehicle insurance?



## Mikey-D (Aug 13, 2015)

Do we really need this? If so, where do I get it on the cheap? I'm just starting out. This added expense, they don't mention in those "driving for uber is easy," adds.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Mikey-D said:


> Do we really need this? If so, where do I get it on the cheap? I'm just starting out. This added expense, they don't mention in those "driving for uber is easy," adds.





Mikey-D said:


> Do we really need this? If so, where do I get it on the cheap? I'm just starting out. This added expense, they don't mention in those "driving for uber is easy," adds.


Don't need it if you never have an accident with a Uber rider in the car. If you do your toast, whether it's your fault or not. Your personal auto insurance had a clause in it that prohibits driving for hire. They will reject your claim and drop you like a hot potatoe. If you own anything of value your putting it at risk, without commercial insurance. Uber knows drivers can't afford it and that most of them are just winging it without telling their insurance company. They don't care because it's not their liability and I if they tell it like it is, it would be a major negative for drivers to signup. If your already driving you had better do your homework on the insurance issue and understand your insurance risks. Read the posts on this site, plenty of insurance nightmare posts.


----------



## Mikey-D (Aug 13, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Don't need it if you never have an accident with a Uber rider in the car. If you do your toast, whether it's your fault or not. Your personal auto insurance had a clause in it that prohibits driving for hire. They will reject your claim and drop you like a hot potatoe. If you own anything of value your putting it at risk, without commercial insurance. Uber knows drivers can't afford it and that most of them are just winging it without telling their insurance company. They don't care because it's not their liability and I if they tell it like it is, it would be a major negative for drivers to signup. If your already driving you had better do your homework on the insurance issue and understand your insurance risks. Read the posts on this site, plenty of insurance nightmare posts.


----------



## Mikey-D (Aug 13, 2015)

So what would be the cheapest route?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Mikey-D you do not need Commercial Insurance for UberX in California.

*(Edited) California Gap Insurance | Farmers Insurance*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mikey-D said:


> Do we really need this? If so, where do I get it on the cheap? I'm just starting out. This added expense, they don't mention in those "driving for uber is easy," adds.


No, you don't have to purchase commercial insurance. Your options boil down to this:

Never get into an accident.
Purchase commercial livery insurance.
A typical policy on a typical automobile will run you about $4500 per year, so you're going to be driving a lot to cover that nut. But driving TNC without a commercial livery policy is a fool's errand and you're putting yourself and all that you own at great risk.

Hope this helps.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

turbovar said:


> Don't need it if you never have an accident with a Uber rider in the car.


Wrong!

Uber does not cover the driver's expenses in an at-fault accident. There is no medical, collision, comprehensive, or un/underinsured motorist coverage for the U driver.


----------

